# What is apple cider vinegar feed for?



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

Why do you put ACV in water and at what age is it needed?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

ACV is one of those things that some people swear by and some people dont. Its all a personal opinion. Some people swear it keep the chicks healthy. Personally I dont think so. I've never used it and have never had an issues with any chicks I have ever brooded.


----------



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank you. What's it's supposed to cure. Or is it one of those keep them healthy things?


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I _THINK _it is _supposed-to-be....l_ike taking a "swig" of vinegar first thing in the morning. 
(It's supposed to help your Digestive System AND your Immune System.)
I tend to agree...._but...._I prefer a "swig" of whisky instead.
( With Vinegar....you don't WANT to anymore....whisky ain't that way. *Ha-Ha ! *)

Actually...it is purported that the "mother" of Apple Cider Vinegar is very good for health.
I haven't tried it because I haven't _found _any "unprocessed" Apple Cider Vinegar in any of the places that I shop.
BUT...IF and WHEN I do find it...I plan to get some. MANY folks swear it's GOOD STUFF *! ( Healthy like yogurt )
( I don't know.....*guess I'll just stick with the "swig" of whisky to get the Ole Heart going in the mornings....My chickens don't get any....they can buy their OWN whisky *! *I furnish their water. )

*Ha-Ha !!! 
-*ReTIRED-


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

It helps their bodies absorb calcium, and helps the digestive system against parasites. I used it with my chickens, and never had any problems with worms, or never had any sick, except one with a cold. I am one that believes in it! I put a capful or so in a gallon waterer. They don't notice it, or if they do, they never told me.


----------

